# Only some vents working



## JeffFrench (6 mo ago)

Hello. I am wondering what could be going on if only 2 vents in the condo are working. There are 7 vents total but only 2 blow out hot/cold air and they blow out excessive air. While the other 5 nothing comes out. Is it possible ducts could be blocked somehow? The unit clearly works fine but there is something weird with how things are setup?


----------

